# First appt for egg share next week - any advice?



## Ollieswife2004 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi there,

DH and I have decided to egg share and I have my first appt next week. What I need to know is what happens at that first 2 hour initial consultation? What will they do? What will they ask? How soon will things progress to down regging? As we are egg sharing they have said it will be speedy since the waiting list is long.

Any advice or info gratefully received thanks xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

Its different for each clinic, at mine (Lister) I had a scan done to check my ovaries and make sure there were no obvious problems, dh had a sperm test, and then we had a meeting with the doctor who explained the tx, and what we would need personally, and then a counsellor to explain the sharing side of things, and how you feel about being contacted in 18 years, if it worked for your recipient. 

It is quite a quick process, it can be made quicker if you get some bloods done though, I had to have 2 HIV tests done 3 months apart which is why the wait was so long, but once that was done it was all systems go! 

some of the bloods you will need are LH, FSH, E2, CMV, Haemoglobin, HIV, HEP b&c, there are more, but I have forgotten them now! The clinics should do them for free as you are a sharer, but if your GP could do them as well then it might speed it up. 

I cant think of anything else at the mo, apart from good luck and look forward to chatting to you!

Which clinic are you at?!

Kate
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HI beth i will say that with my clinic dh has to pay for his blood tests so one of the nurses told me to register him as a blood donor and let him give a pint of blood coz they will accept this as him being hiv/hep b/c neg. I too had to have a scan and dh did a sample. Like kate said its the blood tests that take the longest and you have to wait for the result before you can get started. From my first appointment with the egg share co-ordinator it took 3 months to get started.
 hun    

Luv sally x x


----------

